# Healthy spicy chocolate



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

faithmarie said:


>


ok.. so now I'm confused... how did she cool the coconut oil without cooling the honey if she had mixed them together already??? Looks like a great recipe but she was a little hard to follow... but then again... I'm a little on the slow side.. :scratch


----------

